# How accurate is a Cigar Oasis?



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi guys,

I was wondering for those who have used a cigar oasis... how accurate is the digital humidity reading you get from it?

I really like that it tells you the humidity instantaneously, unlike the round digital hygrometers which can take a while. But I wondering if its actually really accurate...

I say this cause I recently calibrated all my round digital hygrometers using the boveda calibration kit. I tossed it into my humidor with the Cigar Oasis and it reads 73% when my Oasis reads 70%... is this a common occurrence? Could the Oasis unit be that far off?

I should note that I have a 150 count humidor using 70% beads and Oasis set to 69%. Its kind of weird cause my beads seem to get white fairly quickly, but my cigars are far from dry. I imagine if my humidor was actually 73%, the beads would stay clear... quite a brain teaser :ask:


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

I've got 65% beads in my end table humidor now, but used my oasis for awhile in there. I put it back in after the beads had stabilized at 65% and my Oasis read 67%.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

cigar oasis units are notorious for having readings that are higher than actual rh, but they are very reliable for maintaining a constant humidity level--you just need to use a reliable hygrometer and set the oasis unit to whatever number will keep th rh where you want it. in my case, I set it at 73% and it maintains a perfect actual 65%.


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> cigar oasis units are notorious for having readings that are higher than actual rh, but they are very reliable for maintaining a constant humidity level--you just need to use a reliable hygrometer and set the oasis unit to whatever number will keep th rh where you want it. in my case, I set it at 73% and it maintains a perfect 65%.


WOW! thats a shocking 8% difference in humidity than the display lol

the previous poster seems to have a higher reading as well...

strange that I have a lower reading than normal lol. I may have to set mine at 66% to get about 69% real humidity...

and to think I purchased a Cigar Oasis to get rid of the humidity headache lol


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Leafs42084 said:


> ...
> 
> and to think I purchased a Cigar Oasis to get rid of the humidity headache lol


I had done the same thing, but the oasis does such a good job maintaining a constant level that I'm good with overlooking that. you'd have to spend a LOT of money to get a really accurate hygrometer, but I've found western caliber lll's to be a reliable choice for about $20.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

i agree - just make sure that you get a good quality digital hygrometer...i don't really care what it says on the Oasis - it does it's job well, which is keeping the humidity constant...even though it is a little off itself.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a Cigar Oasis XL plus in a cabinet sized humidor. You'll have to play with the humidity to your liking. I have two other hydrometers in there to check the validity of the humidity. If I set the cigar oasis at 68.8 it usually keeps my smokes between 66-68 which is fine for me.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

its weird that everyones Cigar Oasis reads higher than the real humidity

For me... when I set my Oasis to 68%, it read about 72% by my other hygrometers...

I think people may be mistaken when they claim that humidifier placement doesnt matter for a 150-200 count humidor. Currently, I have 2 hygrometers in a 200 count humidor, and the one on the bottom says 67% and the one on the top says 71%.

In my other humidor with the Oasis on the bottom and digital hygrometer on the top, the Oasis says 68%, and the digital says 73%


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

in a big unit, like my side table humidor, it will be higher up top as the humidity rises. I keep my CC's down on the bottom where it stays at around 65% and the stoges up to get around 68-69%. I bought a digital and keep it on the middle shelf and just split the difference by 1 or 2 RH points - it's all good. Personally, I don't think those 5% are a big deal - and I bet there's only a handful of people that could ever tell the difference between a stoge kept at 65% compared to 70%...although some say they do - but there are always differences in cigar to cigar and a half dozen other factors that could be a bigger factor than the RH of the cabinet. But I digress...

As long as you're in the 65-70% range, it's all good.


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

im just a bit nervous because its about 68% on the bottom which I like... but goes above 70% on top which can lead to mold. Mold starts at 74%? I may be wrong, but its making me a bit nervous


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

yeah, 74-75 is too moist - buy some beads. You'll love them. They are cheap and are a great backup/compliment to the Oasis.


----------



## Kemosabi (Jun 9, 2014)

U can calibrate the oasis to match your calibrated Hydrometer.


----------

